# Where does your Golden sleep at night?



## MikaTallulah

The yorkies and cats on the bed. Buddy sleeps in the floor in his own bed.


----------



## goldensrbest

I love it when they sleep with me,two of them.


----------



## inge

My husband is often away, and then Tess sleeps on the bed. When he is home, she sleeps on her couch.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I wake up most mornings as the creme filling in a golden sandwich. Though when it is warm in the summer they sometimes prefer the floor.


----------



## mooselips

Bridge is only 4 months old.(TODAY!) so she still sleeps in a crate, but hopefully she'll move to the bedroom floor....


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Maggie Mae is in bed with me when my husband isn't home. That is 4 nights a week. When he is home she sleeps at the foot of the bed beside the crate where Goldie is sleeping. Goldie hasn't been put in the crate since we became her forever home but she obviously feels safer there and as soon as I say "bed" that is where she goes. Abbi hates to sleep inside unless it is under 20* or over 90* and will keep me up all night, whining to go out, unless I just put her out in the first place. Kirby is outside with her as her big protector. Really, he stays up all night to protect us all. Yes...the guard dog is the Poodle???


----------



## janababy

Buddy sleeps on a blanket in the livingroom, and I am sure on the couch when we go to bed. LOL!!!!!


----------



## sterregold

Had to vote Other as there was not an All of the Above option. There are usually a couple on the bed, a couple on the floor, old girl might be on the couch, and the youngster and the Cavalier are crated.


----------



## dexter0125

At home, he still sleeps in the crate some nights because he is restless. He is up and down, walking around, on and off the bed. Other nights he's ready to sleep, I guess, so he'll sleep on the bed with me for a while and when I get ready to fall asleep he gets on the floor and sleeps beside my bed. When I get up (the first time) he'll get back in bed with me and cuddle until it's time to get up. If I don't wake up by 8:30-9 he will jump from the floor directly on top of me and lay on top of me until I get up and feed him.

When we are at my apartment at school he always sleeps in his crate, otherwise he'd probably sleep on the bathroom floor because it's cool. He likes to nap there. Same thing here, if I'm not up by 8:30-9 to feed him, he'll move around in his crate as loud as he can and sigh as loud as he can until I get up and feed him his breakfast.


----------



## spruce

In bed with me & lab until DH comes home, then off to living room couch. He figured out his own schedule. When we lst got the insecure 6 month old, he'd stay in bed; then moved to floor, then living room.


----------



## KiwiD

Kiwi is almost 8 months and sleeps in her crate. She's never loved crates but she tolerates them well. We don't trust her enough yet to abandon the crate but eventually she'll be up on the bed with us I'm sure


----------



## cgriffin

Toby sleeps wherever he wants to, lol. He overheats fast, so he won't stay on the bed for long. He sleeps on the couch a bit, then moves to the floor, then the hallway, then he is in the kitchen on the bare floor. I wake up at times and he is upside down on the dog beds in front of my bed. 
The only one that stays in bed with us the entire night is the dachshund, lol.


----------



## Capt Jack

Jacks a couch potato


----------



## oakleysmommy

Mine sleep in the livingroom and kitchen and i gate off the rest of the house..They sometimes sleep my bed too..or with the kids upstairs


----------



## missmoo

could you not take him to a rescue center?


----------



## Molly's Mum

Molly isn't allowed upstairs in the house or on the sofas, but she seems perfectly happy to sleep on her very comfy dog bed in the living room. When she was a puppy she slept in her crate in the living room, at 6 months we packed the crate away and she's enjoyed sleeping on a dog bed in the living room since.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Kahuna has always been crated in our bedroom... When the BF has duty he sleeps on the bed with me (but sometimes prefers his kennel to me  ha) Just recently we've been letting him have access to our bedroom and just leave the kennel door open... So when we go to bed he chews away on his Nylabone until he gets tired then he goes to his kennel all on his own and stays the night in there haha  I'm very lucky to have a dog that loves their kennel so much  (Kahuna is 6 mos)


----------



## Goldens R Great

Rindy sleeps next to my bed on her dog bed. I wouldn't care if she got up on the bed with me, but she's never made any attempt to get on the furniture. (I think it has to do with her previous life before I adopted her.) Finn sleeps in a crate next to my bed. I tried letting him sleep on the bed, but he decided he wanted to eat the bed instead -  yikes! - so back in his crate he went! He actually likes his crate so it's not a big deal for him to sleep in there.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Wyatt can sleep anywhere in the house on the floors. However he choses to sleep on the floor next to our bed. None of our dogs are allowed on our furniture.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Wyatt can sleep anywhere in the house on the floors. However he choses to sleep on the floor next to our bed. None of our dogs are allowed on our furniture.


Kahuna isn't allowed either unless he's invited... (which is rare ha) I don't think he cares because he seems uncomfortable when he's higher up haha


----------



## Amberbark

*Crate!*

All of the dogs sleep in their crates in our room. I have noticed Amber panting in the morning and we do not have the heat on at night. I am wondering if she will have to sprawl out on the floor in the summer. :wavey:


----------



## Deber

My goldens sleep in the den on plush doggie beds or on the cool tile floor, (the den is gated). The yorkies sleep in our bed with us. They just don't make beds big enough for us all! At our little country place Kye likes to crawl in bed between the yorks & us and sleeps for a bit, but gets hot and goes back into the kitchen to sleep the rest of the night. I am glad cause with her in bed there is no room and I too feel like an ice cream sandwich. 

I picked "Other"


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Wagner sleeps on his dog bed, by my side of the bed.  Cause he's a good boy.  

The girls (Lab and JRT) sleep in their crates. We were having serious issues of dominance between the two of them and serious fighting, so had to bring them down a notch and keep them safe. No more fights and just the occasional tiff now, 5 years later.


----------



## Debles

Our boys prefer the floor or the leather couches. If it's warm they go downstairs and sleep in the sectional down there. I do love them to sleep with me sometimes but they usually get too hot.


----------

